
Zero Marginal Cost: Why comedy is only source of innovation left - tbsmartens
https://medium.com/@tbsmartens/why-comedy-is-the-only-force-of-innovation-left-2475fb501c51#.k98ezy3w8
======
tbsmartens
It´s really the draft of an idea but I´d be curious hearing opinions and
feedback. Let me know :-)

